# Westminster Dog Show 2012



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

"Capi", GCH Babheim's Captain Crunch, went Best of Breed this afternoon. 

Best Opposite was GCH Kenlyn's Isadora V Hicliff.

Award of Merit went to Ch Wolf Creek Galaxy Of Merivern. (She is a full sister to my Carly's mother.)


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Yay Capi! He shares a granddaddy with my Gunner.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Cool


----------

